# UEFA Champions League Qualifying 13-14 July



## OddsPoster (Jul 13, 2010)

13 Jul 14:00 Inter Baku v Lech Poznan  3.25 3.25 2.20 +26  
13 Jul 15:00 Birkirkara v MSK Zilina  9.00 5.25 1.30 +26  
13 Jul 15:00 FC Levadia Tallinn v Debrecen  3.20 3.30 2.20 +26  
13 Jul 15:00 FC Salzburg v HB Torshavn  1.03 15.00 26.00 +26  
13 Jul 15:00 FK Metalurgs v Sparta Prague  6.50 3.75 1.53 +26  
13 Jul 16:00 AIK v Jeunesse Esch  1.071 11.00 21.00 +26  
13 Jul 16:00 Liteks Lovetch v Rudar Pljevlja  1.30 5.00 9.50 +26  
13 Jul 16:00 Omonia Nicosia v Renova  1.16 7.00 15.00 +26  
13 Jul 17:00 Hapoel Tel-Aviv v Zeljeznicar Sarajevo  1.30 5.00 9.50 +26  
13 Jul 17:15 Dinamo Zagreb v Koper  1.33 4.75 9.00 +26  
13 Jul 17:45 Bohemians v T.N.S.  1.33 4.75 9.00 +26  
14 Jul 15:00 Aktobe Lento v Olimpi Rustavi  1.85 3.40 3.60 +12  
14 Jul 15:00 BATE Borisov v FH Hafnarfjordur  1.25 4.75 9.50 +12  
14 Jul 15:00 FK Ekranas v HJK Helsinki  2.25 3.20 2.80 +12  
14 Jul 16:00 Sheriff Tiraspol v Dinamo Tirana  1.30 4.60 8.00 +12  
14 Jul 17:45 Linfield v Rosenborg  7.00 4.20 1.36 +12  
14 Jul 17:45 Partizan Belgrade v Pyunik  1.16 6.00 12.00 +12


----------

